# New Witeden 4x4 cube coming out soon



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 21, 2013)

You can read more here: http://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=25390&view=unread#unread

The poster says:
"This cube was designed by Witeden. It is difficult to POP when you play it. It special design decided that it has the same feelings on first layers and second layers. All in all, this cube is designed for speed."


Pics over there in that thread. Anyone know anything about this cube?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 21, 2013)

I'll probably get it as soon as it comes out. It looks like I will be chasing that perfect 4x4 dragon for a long time yet.

Slightly off topic, did anyone get their 1st full sized 4x4? I just assumed that it would have issues like the mini.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 21, 2013)

Same here. I wouldn't mind another 4x4, especially not if it is better than the v-cube I have now.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 21, 2013)

I just hope it's not going to be like solar panels and battery technology, tiny incremental advancements in the quality of 4x4s for the foreseeable future. This could just be that break through cube we've been hoping for.


----------



## mati1242 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Odp: New Witeden 4x4 cube coming out soon*

I think that it will have the same locking issues like their mini 4x4 but maybe I'm wrong, and it will be awesome. We'll see. 

Wysyłane z mojego GT-I8160 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 21, 2013)

The pieces roughly look the same, don't they?

I'll await some reviews first I think.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 21, 2013)

Went to WitEden to check the difference in pieces and they no longer have their 4x4 on their website.


----------



## o2gulo (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm also curious about this


----------



## CY (Apr 21, 2013)

This cube really seems promising. Especially with its design and built in torpedos, made just like a 3x3. I hope it won't be a let-off like the v cube 4...


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 21, 2013)

The core reminds me of the Eastsheen 4x4, I've always admired that construction. Why has it only now been employed on a screw-spring mech?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 21, 2013)

CY said:


> This cube really seems promising. Especially with its design and built in torpedos, made just like a 3x3. I hope it won't be a let-off like the v cube 4...



For you it may be a let off  Guess what I use


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 21, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Guess what I use



It still couldn't be considered more than marginally better than the $8 SS4.


----------



## emolover (Apr 21, 2013)

Neat mechanism!


----------



## qqwref (Apr 21, 2013)

Hmmm, the insides actually remind me of that mini 4x4x4. It looks like the corners are based on an inner 2x2x2, with other pieces sort of hanging off that. The mini cube is kinda unstable but I have a feeling this one won't be.


----------



## kalyk (Apr 21, 2013)

They put caps on all the edges and corners, that's great!


----------



## solvelecewbe (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks like it uses the Eastsheen alinement mech: the block on the core.


----------



## blokpoi (Apr 21, 2013)

A witfour?


Neat cube, might have to check it out.


----------



## benskoning (Apr 21, 2013)

I am trying to stock these as quick as I can.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Apr 21, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> A witfour?


 hahaha!

______

the mini 4x4 sucked, i hope that this one will be good.


----------



## mati1242 (May 2, 2013)

Here is the video of the prototype:






Looks good !


----------



## Rnewms (May 3, 2013)

mati1242 said:


> video



Would be great if they turned the cube instead of trying to cut corners. Pretty lame.


----------



## mati1242 (May 3, 2013)

Yeah..
I found this to be very annoying in the most of the "prototype videos" ...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 3, 2013)

I am at least glad they took it apart and showed the innards.. I am going to hold off on this one till I see some reviews, because I do fear it behaves like the mini.


----------



## Zeotor (May 25, 2013)

(Bump.)
It is available now.
http://www.witeden.com/category.php?id=56


----------



## Coolster01 (May 25, 2013)

It looks pretty good.


----------



## gilad12 (May 25, 2013)

I really like witeden's cubes so i will defiantly buy their new 4x4 (if they will actually come up with new 4x4..)


----------



## kalyk (May 25, 2013)

gilad12 said:


> (if they will actually come up with new 4x4..)


It's already available on WitEden's website...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 4, 2013)

Here is a video showing the cube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csZF6tVU-7Y

This is the stickerless, comes in white and black as well. To buy, here: http://www.witeden.com/category.php?id=56

The very first few seconds of that movie make me go.. oof.. uhm.. is that catching or what?

Looks like the pre-orders are done, does anyone have it already?


----------



## Applecow (Jun 4, 2013)

a friend of mine got his one yesterday. he likes the inner layers but the outer ones are too fast for him. i will test it tomorrow and tell you my opinion on it.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks.. can you also make a video as well?


----------



## littlewing1208 (Jun 4, 2013)

Just got in on the preorder with thecubicle.us....I buy too many cubes .


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 5, 2013)

Convinsa has one already:


----------



## etshy (Jun 5, 2013)

The video has been removed :confused:


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 5, 2013)

Hmm mm.. dang I should have saved it. 

She was positive. A few minor locks but nothing too stand outish. She was happy to have a good 4x4 cube now.

It seemed like a smooth cube, not grindy like the wittwo.

So.. those were positive things.

Hopefully she'll put it back online.


----------



## etshy (Jun 5, 2013)

is it better than a shengshou ?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 5, 2013)

In HER opinion I think that is what she meant, yes.

But yeah.. we cannot quote on that now. I wonder why it was removed.


----------



## etshy (Jun 5, 2013)

I guess you're right about that , let's wait and see


----------



## Applecow (Jun 5, 2013)

i tested it today. for me the inner layers are reaally smooth and not clicky or sth. but the outer layers are crunchy, not that smooth and slow. my friend said that he took it apart and because of that it is a little different than before, so i don't know how it was out of the box.


----------



## cubizh (Jun 5, 2013)

Spoiler


----------



## littlewing1208 (Jun 18, 2013)

Got mine yesterday. As has been mentioned, the inner layers are amazing. Inner slicing is excellent as well and absolutely *NO* lockups on inner layers. The outer layers are very.....wait for it.......ShuangRen like. They spin fine but the sensation is similar that of a ShuanRen with the less smooth/textured plastic. The outer layers are no doubt slower than the inners but I think that this means that as the outer layers break in, it will get much better. Or as some of us take them apart, I'm sure we can figure out a way to mod them to speed up the outer layers so I think this cube is going to be a great platform.

I will agree with CBC that if you have to do a 3 layer twist that 1 finger might result in only that inner layer moving and the two other outer most layers might stay put given the low friction between the middle two layers but a slight bit of 'overlubing' the inner layers will likely remedy that.

Commence experimenting.....


----------



## littlewing1208 (Jun 24, 2013)

6 days...I think that's reasonable for another new post to bump this...

Anyone else have anything to say about this cube? Anyone try modding it yet? Mine is definitely breaking in some in regards to the outer layers. I need to take it apart to the core again so I can overlube the core pieces to try to slow down the inner layers .


----------



## etshy (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm having some trouble with mine , sometimes when I turn a layer , the opposite layer turns with it , which is very annoying , anyone had this problem before ?


----------



## collinbxyz (Jun 24, 2013)

It's not great. Outer layers are bad while the inner layers are amazing. The cube also pops a lot on looser tensions.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 24, 2013)

etshy said:


> I'm having some trouble with mine , sometimes when I turn a layer , the opposite layer turns with it , which is very annoying , anyone had this problem before ?



Yup.. same issue on the mini.

So not getting me this one, that is for sure.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Jun 24, 2013)

You know, I think I had that happen one time, but after I dismantled and lubed the core centers and tensioned, I haven't seen it. 

Now that I think about it, I'm struggling to understand how that is possible since the only the outer and inner layers 'mate' to each other....the 2 inner layers only touch on a flat plane. If an outer layer spins with it's mated inner layer still, then the core is spinning since the corners are latched onto those odd pieces on the inner core so for an outer later to spin it's opposite outer layer with 1 or both of the inner layers still, then that means the WHOLE inner core is spinning....ie a core lockup.


----------

